# Cases for storing canning jars-anyone develop systematic method?



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

It would be nice if all my jars had the old divided cardboard boxes they used to come in, but they don't, and in reality I don't think those boxes would be up to the task of managing fully loaded jars year after year. I would hate to see what happens when the bottom finally gives.

My web searches haven't produced what I am looking for, so I thought I would go one step further and inquire before I reinvent the wheel.

Has anyone designed a jar storage system of cases?

I am sure plenty of folks have shelving systems, but I am looking for stand alone boxes. Among other reasons, I live in earthquake country. Glass falling off a shelf has a fairly predictable result.

I figure I will start with cases for quarts. It appears a 12" x 16" box will fit a dozen quarts.

Anybody been down this road before?

Any suggestions or pitfalls to offer?

Thank you.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Milk crates maybe? I see a lot of that type crate in wally world now for lockers.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DH made me boxes. They go on a shelf and will fit jars two wide.
Pictures here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimisod/4696671796/in/set-72157625805584831 There are a few more pictures there, but this one give you the idea


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice boxes!


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

Once i was able to get some boxes that jar candles came in that worked well, maybe check at a store that sales this type of candles.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have been looking myself.. I think the 12x16 boxes are 12" tall so you cannot stack them.

Plastic storage containers may be the way I go>


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

The boxes that gallon jugs of drinking water come in are the closest I have found for quarts. They are about 2" too long and 2.25" too tall. I make spacers to fill the excess space.
For pints, the boxes that quart bottles of beer are delivered in are just right for pints. Cut the boxes midway between top and bottom, trim the height a little for best stacking. Also add an extra layer of cardboard on the inside bottom of the boxes.


----------



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm thinking of wooden boxes along the lines of OhioDreamer's, but about twice as wide, and tall enough to put a lid on.

At about 12" x 16" I can fit a dozen quarts. Push the 12" to about 12 1/2" and I can fit 20 pints. If I make all the boxes at 12 1/2" x 16" they can stack neatly.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Totes are my friend because they stack, keep the jars clean, and you can get a lot into a tote. You can also filling the gaps with other canning accessories for end of the year storage.


----------



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's today's effort. This is just scrap material. Put a coat of paint on it and it should look fine. I've got some refining to do, but I think I am pretty close to the right dimensions. Height is for quarts. I will do shorter ones for pints. The footprint is the focus at this point.



















And here's how it fits with pints:




















Clearly a bit too tall for the pints, but making them shorter won't be a problem.

I have added the wood banding at top and bottom for a couple of reasons. On the bottom, if termites or wood rot attack it will be simple enough to replace those pieces without having to replace the entire box. Additionally, that lower band will fit over the box beneath it and thereby create a more stable stack (I have relieved the inside of the band by 1/8" to make sure they will not wind up stuck together when stacked). The upper band functions as a handle for keeping a good grip on the box.

The 3/4" stock material results in a larger footprint than would be ideal for maximizing storage space, but it also provides more strength and cushioning than if I used 3/8" baltic birch or similar cabinet grade plywood. That would be the other way to go though.

I haven't made a lid. I will probably just run a rabbet around the edge of piece of plywood for that. No hardware. Keep it simple. For the most part I plan to have boxes stacked such that the next box up is the lid for the one below. I would just have one lid per stack.

Thoughts? Comments? Critiques?

Any ideas to improve this before I make a passel of them are appreciated.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess I don't understand the desire to store one's jars in boxes. Why can't they just be stored on shelves? I understand that in earthquake country they could fall off, but why not just put a rail on each shelf to keep them in? What function does the box perform otherwise?


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

anak - they look great. My only thoughts - how much do the empty crates weigh? And then how much do they weigh with full jars? And factor that in to the shelving system.

Also - have you thought about a labeling system? I reuse the ball boxes and just stick post it notes on them - but if you are going to the trouble of making these boxes, it would be nice to have a permanent labeling system. I'm either envisioning some little channel thing that you could slide an index card into. Or else you could paint the front with chalkboard paint of white board paint, and then use chalk or markers to label.

olivehill - I can 500-600 jars a year. I store in boxes so I can stack. Otherwise I don't have enough shelf space. I store all my jars in my basement - full and empty jars. I label the boxes with post it notes. Also, I like to be able to grab a box or 2 of empty jars, bring them upstairs, and get to work. I then bring the full boxes back to the basement. Just works for me.


----------



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, a means of labelling is in the cards. Probably something the size of an index card so there is room to keep track of the contents and the quantities.

My bride has already commented about the weight. I expected it. It's no worse than a 50 lb sack of flour, but she doesn't like moving those either.

There are nice things about keeping all your jars on an open shelf system, and in another setting I might well go that route. A system of cases is a priority for me right now.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I can see the need for boxes. If you keep your jars in the basement or root cellar you don't want to be hauling them into the kitchen pantry one at a time. Better to grab a box and bring 6 or 12 up at a time. 

Ohio dreamer - why the hole in the middle of the box? Wouldn't it be better to contain leaks inside the box? Also, what is the horizontal "flap" in the front for?

I like the looks and the sturdiness of the wood boxes but man, I hate the thought of asking dh to make me 30 (or more) of them. :lookout:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

For the quart size mason jars, I found that the case boxes for 750 ml bottles from the liquor stores works well. They have the interior dividers, are stackable, and are rugged enough for a year or two of use.

I use rubbermaid totes for the pints or the 1/2 pint sizes in regular or wide mouth styles.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I dunno if storing in boxes would work for me, I need to be able to eyeball in a glance what is available. Other folks who go to the basement would *NEVER EVER IN A MILLION YEARS* be able to find what I sent them for. 

I've stated this one before about my very UNelaborate basement larder...it's made with scrap planks and cinder blocks. Works for me, lol.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

happydog said:


> Ohio dreamer - why the hole in the middle of the box? Wouldn't it be better to contain leaks inside the box? Also, what is the horizontal "flap" in the front for?


You had me there...I had to figure out what hole you meant! The board with a hole is a spacer (jig) DH uses when gluing up the boxes. The hole is so his fingers will fit in to pull it out one the glue is dry. It doesn't stay in there.

Not sure why others use boxes, but I do so I can pull them out and get to them. Our shelves are deep and I can't reach the back easily (especially if I already have a few things in my hands)....so things get lost in the back. Now I can just pull out the "drawer" and get what I want. The box dimensions were chosen to fit the space...in my "someday house" thing will be built differently.

I hear you happydog about asking DH to make many boxes. DH made me some of what I need, and about every 6 weeks he looks at me ans says..."I really need to get back to maing you more boxes". I just nod my head and smile, but don't push. He's made about 20 so far....need at least 2- more (more like 30 or 40)


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I second the liquor store boxes. When we moved (numerous time) I always tried to get a good supply of liquor store boxes. Just slip the jar in and you're done. Cheap (free) and easily replaceable. Regular cardboard boxes work too but you have to use newspaper between the jars to protect them. 

I like the looks of the wooden boxes but I know I'd never be able to lift them. We're not in earthquake country so I have all my canning on shelves. I do keep the empty jars in boxes upside down to keep them clean inside and easy to grab to bring upstairs to fill.


----------

